# Blue Magic = Shiznit



## NoReason (Oct 20, 2002)

I know this has been posted before... But I'm just really stoked in my $3.99 investment. Thought I'd share my pics. The one on the right is the side that I did, if you couldn't tell


----------



## Nissan00 (Nov 13, 2003)

try posting them again...not showing up


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

Yep! I got the same results.

Love that suff.


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

Been using it for years works really good imo, it took off about 80% of the yellow haze from my lights. Oh btw try using some plastic polish like mother's or meguiars etc. afterwards, and your lights will look even better ...


----------



## Boromir (Oct 13, 2002)

i just used blue magic on my b14 headlights. no changes. i spent like 20 mins on em..what did i do wrong??


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

The blue magic does work, you just have to use several applications to see some results. Then continue using it about twice a month, to keep your lights looking clean & clear..


----------



## Nissan00 (Nov 13, 2003)

that's great!


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i have to agree with you there. i used it on my 200, my friend's accord, and my truck..all with great results


----------



## Boromir (Oct 13, 2002)

how hard do you rub it on? i use a normal towel. anyways i can clean the inside??


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

on the first application i apply a fairly good amount of pressure then i wipe it off and reapply the 2nd coat like i would waxing a car.


----------



## Boromir (Oct 13, 2002)

Katana200sx said:


> on the first application i apply a fairly good amount of pressure then i wipe it off and reapply the 2nd coat like i would waxing a car.


yea i did give it some pressure, which made the car shake  
Thanx, ill guess i need more coats.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Yep, good stuff indeed.


----------



## Arsenal200SX (Apr 30, 2002)

i think the reason b14's are harder to clear up is because theyre plastic and not glass like b13 headlights...ive tried that stuff on my headlights and didnt really see any real differance in the yellowing...but they got really shiny


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

The 93-94 B13s had plastic headlights, only the 91-92 B13s were glass...


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

i love the stuff!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

B14GEE said:


> i love the stuff!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup:


me too........... :fluffy:


----------

